# 1997 DGs



## j.berkshire (Mar 29, 2010)

I rarely use the 1997 DGs, so I would appreciate any explanation of this phrase from the document:  

"It is possible for a given examination to be expanded beyond what is defined here. When that occurs, findings related to the additional systems and/or areas should be
documented."

Does this mean if, for example, a finding in the GI system, e.g. "bowel sounds are present" or "no guarding or rebound," do these findings count as additional bullet points?  Can there ever be more than 5 bullet points from the GI system in the 1997 multi-system exam?


----------

